# Dryer heat problem



## reininop (May 22, 2007)

I recently had the heat go out on my Whirlpool dryer.  Being too cheap to pay to have someone fix it, I attempted to do it myself.  I found that the thermal cut-off was bad and replaced it and the high limit thermostat.  After putting it back together, it produces heat again, albeit an excessive amount.  After running 30 seconds it smelled like it was going to catch fire and the inside of the drum seemed to be to warm.  Any ideas of what could have went wrong?


----------



## Rustedbird (May 31, 2007)

Please pay someone. I lived next door to a big house fire. Not fun. I'll do many things including rebuilding toilets, but not dryers.


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 1, 2007)

Welcome Reininop:
Are you judging the temperature of the dryer by feel or a thermometer? I understand your concern but it may not be as hot as you think. The smell comes from the lint that may have collected in the dryer cabinet and was disturbed by your work before. It would be a good idea to open the cabinet again and use a vacum cleaner with a brush attachment to clean out all lint.Then, with close observation, run a load of towels expecting to smell a little schorching but a second load should not smell.
Rustedbird has a valid point about the fire danger; that's why I said "under close observation". The UL label means a house fire would not happen but be contained in the dryer cabinet. Still, it doesn't hurt to take precautions; you have a 10 lb fire extenguisher, don't you?
Glenn


----------



## buick8 (Jul 18, 2007)

Be sure the vent is not clogged with lint; it will cause the dryer temp to be high and the thermal limiter to turn off the heating element repeatedly, so it will take a long time to dry a load.
Be sure you did not get a wire connected in the wrong place, or did not get the wrong part.
You probably should get a qualified service man as this could cause real problems (fire, etc).


----------



## Rustedbird (Jul 26, 2007)

It's been two months plus. Burning curiosity compels me to ask for an update. Just had a fire department out front this morning at o-dark thirty for a neighbor.


----------



## jordan14 (Aug 1, 2007)

reininop said:


> I recently had the heat go out on my Whirlpool dryer.  Being too cheap to pay to have someone fix it, I attempted to do it myself.  I found that the thermal cut-off was bad and replaced it and the high limit thermostat.  After putting it back together, it produces heat again, albeit an excessive amount.  After running 30 seconds it smelled like it was going to catch fire and the inside of the drum seemed to be to warm.  Any ideas of what could have went wrong?


Sorry for the late reply,and you can do it youself,good luck!


----------



## guroo (Aug 26, 2009)

goog diet good post manner/.


dsf


----------



## Billvila (Aug 26, 2009)

I hope no one dies. Did you think about moving the dryer into the yard, dual function dryer/pit smoker?


----------

